# DTD aus XML erstellen



## kama (30. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein "kleines" Problem, da ich eine vorliegende XML Datei (OHNE DTD) habe möchte ich nun zur Sicherheit und zur Vereinheitlichung eine DTD erstellen....

Gibt es dafür ein Tool etc. was die erste Version erstellt...ich gebe zu ich bin faul...ich möchte schlicht nicht bei null anfangen...mit der DTD...

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## kama (30. Mrz 2010)

So, habe jetzt nochmal mithilfe von Tante Google geschaut...(es kommt immer auf die richtigen Suchbegriffe an)...

Generate XSD from XML

Hilft mir genau wo ich es brauche...

Erzeugt einfach und schnell eine XSD (Besser als DTD?) aus dem XML file...

Gruß
Karl Heinz


----------



## chrysipp (30. Mrz 2010)

kama hat gesagt.:


> XSD (Besser als DTD?)


Eine XSD ist ein XML Schema welches im Vergleich zur DTD eine neuere Technologie ist. Es gibt vieles das sich mit einer DTD nicht oder nur sehr umständlich umsetzen lässt. DTDs unterstützen auch keine Namespaces, beziehungsweise unterstützen sie diese schon aber nur über einen Workaround mit Prexifes. Deshalb würde ich dir immer empfehlen eine XSD anstatt einer DTD zu verwenden.


----------

